# Fishing Site in Lancashire



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi We spent 2 days last week at Charity Farm at Wrightington which is a couple of mile off the M6 north of Wigan.
It is a large equestrian centre but has 4 pools with excellant fishing, Carp up to 21 lb and I caught about 20 Tench all between 2 and 3 lb plus the usual Roach, Chub and Perch,
Unfortunately most of the pitches on the caravan site are taken with long stay vans so at most they have 6 spare, they are mostly hard standing all with electric. Fees are £10 a night inc elecy. Toilets are nothing to write home about, 2 WC's each with sinks and one shower each, basic but clean.
There is no shop on site and none in the immediate area but there are some good walks onsite around the cross country course which goes through a bluebell wood.
Very good for fishing with a very friendly owner.

Charity Farm.
Smithy Brow.
Wrightington.
Nr Wigan
WN6 9PP Tel 01257 451326
www.ribblesdale.net/charityfarm/fishing

Cheers Sid


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Im booked in this site for valentines weekend, hopefully for some fishing and a meal booked at local pub, ill report back if the site has improved since 2005 :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Hi We spent 2 days last week at Charity Farm at Wrightington which is a couple of mile off the M6 north of Wigan.
> It is a large equestrian centre but has 4 pools with excellant fishing, Carp up to 21 lb and I caught about 20 Tench all between 2 and 3 lb plus the usual Roach, Chub and Perch,
> Unfortunately most of the pitches on the caravan site are taken with long stay vans so at most they have 6 spare, they are mostly hard standing all with electric. Fees are £10 a night inc elecy. Toilets are nothing to write home about, 2 WC's each with sinks and one shower each, basic but clean.
> There is no shop on site and none in the immediate area but there are some good walks onsite around the cross country course which goes through a bluebell wood.
> ...


They now have a new website url: http://www.charityfarm.co.uk/


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Sid. Iam a keen angler and welcome knowing about sites like this. What baits were taking? methods pole or lead?

Thanks,

Graham


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
i am no fisherman, cannot give any details on fish, apart from seeing some very big carp. but try wyreside fisheries and camping site it is about 6 miles south of lancaster. they have awebsite but not got it to hand. with the size of the place ( about 4 lakes) you have probably heard of it. 
tomnjune


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

link for wyreside fisheries http://www.wyresidelakes.co.uk/

Anne


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*fishing*

Thanks Anne and TomnJune looks good have bookmarked for further investigation.

Cheers,

Graham


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: fishing*



zappy61 said:


> Thanks Anne and TomnJune looks good have bookmarked for further investigation.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Graham


Zappy my partner lives in Newcastle-under-lyme so I spend some time over there, do you know of any sites/fishing local to that area? Cheers!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: fishing*



Newto said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Anne and TomnJune looks good have bookmarked for further investigation.
> ...


The only one I know is:Here
I have fished it but not stayed there with the van but I can tell you it is good and there is an adult section if you require it. Toilets and showers are clean but on the small side.
It may be too far away for as it is at penkridge in Staffordshire.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: fishing*



zappy61 said:


> Newto said:
> 
> 
> > zappy61 said:
> ...


Couple more for Newto. I have visited Glencote but not stayed over night. Very well kept toilets and showers good but the fishing pool is quite small but well stocked: Glencote

I got Dunston Heath from UK Camping never visited or stayed there but it looks a possible: 
Dunston Farm

Graham


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: fishing*



zappy61 said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > Newto said:
> ...


Cheers Graham
I called in Glencote last week it looks a nice clean site but i thought the pool looked a bit small but the welsh chap there was very welcoming and i will try this site soon,


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Charity Farm*

Well I spent the weekend there (Charity Farm) and it was very nice, as said earlier not many free pitches so booking is recommended. Friendly and quiet, fishing looks v good did not try myself but quite a lot of anglers there catching, had a meal at the Mulberry Tree Restaurant (approx 1 mile away) it was excellent  also the local pub just outside the site entrance was good and very welcoming. £30 for two nights I will be returning with fishing tackle next time


----------

